# laser light? what do you guys like?



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been looking at a TRL-2 and M6X laser Light for my Glock. what do you guys find works best


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Funny you should ask. Just today I picked up a Laserlyte for my Taurus PT 92. I, too, would be interested in these other models. I intend to mostly use it as a training aid.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I like both, but I seem to lean towards the TRL-2, personally. I don't have rails on any of my guns (yet) so it doesn't mean much. But I seem to sell a heck of a lot more of those, too.


----------

